# Record 0 vice jaws



## condeesteso (27 Nov 2015)

Please does anyone know if new jaws are available anywhere. Mine are in a bad way - I know I could face them or make some but shiny new ones with the milled faces would be nice, and way quicker! It's like this (this one isn't mine):
edit i did find someone on eBay doing sizes 1 upward, but can't find the small 0 size anywhere at all.


----------



## MCB (29 Nov 2015)

condeesteso":1guli0fm said:


> Please does anyone know if new jaws are available anywhere. Mine are in a bad way - I know I could face them or make some but shiny new ones with the milled faces would be nice, and way quicker! It's like this (this one isn't mine):
> edit i did find someone on eBay doing sizes 1 upward, but can't find the small 0 size anywhere at all.



Have you asked Irwin the company that took over Record?

Try writing to [email protected]

They were very helpful to me in providing maintenance instructions for my Record No. 2 
By the way, I recently replaced the screws holding the jaws with countersunk 1/4 UNC socket screws; much easier to tighten than the original slotted screws

MCB


----------



## bugbear (29 Nov 2015)

MCB":29cr78n5 said:


> By the way, I recently replaced the screws holding the jaws with countersunk 1/4 UNC socket screws; much easier to tighten than the original slotted screws
> 
> MCB



Tightening the slotted screws can be done fairly easily, by engaging a 1/4" hex screwdriver bit with the screw,
backing it with a scrap piece of hardish wood (e.g. mahogany, sapele, ash, beech), and using a 1/4" spanner
to turn the bit. Keep tightening the vice as the screw turns, to keep the bit engaged with the slot

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (29 Nov 2015)

condeesteso":1cfubkri said:


> Please does anyone know if new jaws are available anywhere.



Making new ones out of plain, mild steel (as opposed to the hardened, toothed originals)
might be worthwhile - many engineers do this anyway, to avoid damage to
held items.

It saves having to use jaw softeners all the time.

If you buy the right stock size, making the jaws isn't much more than
cut to length, drill, countersink, done!

BugBear


----------



## condeesteso (29 Nov 2015)

Thanks all, I will try Irwin, hadn't considered going to the source!! And BB, agree there might be times the milled face is a bad thing - what I could do is get the stock ones, and make some in brass for the delicate stuff. Add that to the list then!


----------



## Mr_P (29 Nov 2015)

I've got a set of these cheap silverline 4" in my small vice and they have served me well for a few months.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Engineers-Sof ... 1746862369

Just had a quick look for 5", thinking you could chop in half but they are more expensive at £10 + so no saving.


----------

